# Honda EX500 Generator



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've got a Honda EX500 generator but no operating / maintenance information, does anyone have a copy that I could borrow & copy ? 
the generator is this one :-


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*EX 500*

Hi vividoc, I have the same genny, think I could probably lay my hand on said handbook, but give me a day or two.curlyboy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Ahh, Curly your a lifesaver !


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

You have a PM Vic or look....

Here

Not brilliant but a start.

Johnny F


----------



## Rislar (Aug 16, 2008)

I would check the spark plug first as this is usually the suspect on these things


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

Did you get the handbook you required?

I have an EX350 which is the same manual. I have a copy in .pdf format if you need it. Please let me know and I can e-mail you a copy.

Stewart


----------

